# 2016 Pumpkin Growers Thread



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

HI! This is my first year growing pumpkins. this is what i have so far. I planted 3 mounds of jacks and one with a mega pumpkin. i haven't seen anything from the mega pumpkin yet but I hope it's just because the seed is further down.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I moved your post to its own thread since the other thread was for 2014

Nice looking plant so far. If they all start growing, you might find they totally take over that planting bed and everything else nearby:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Great start on your little pumpkin troupe. Yay for you! :undecidekin:I live in the city so I have very limited yard space that is protected from my three dogs. I decided to do something crazy and start some pumpkin seeds when I started my herb garden in April.... So far they are doing really well, and sending off vines everywhere!!! I have HUGE pumpkin vine blooms busting out all over, but they have already outgrown the pots I put them in....time to try transplanting them again.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

nice! and thanks for the move. Pice would be good. Have you grown pumpkins before at all?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh yes, I have! I did live out in the country and had lots and lots of farm land. I actually had a HUGE pumpkin plot that I hand dug 32 pumpkin mounds for. I had every pumpkin variety you could think of. I had jack be littles, small sugar, lumina, harvest moon and two Atlantic giants. I had beautiful plants, long runners and tons and tons of pumpkins. Sadly, at the end of September right before harvest time, worms got into my patch and ruined every single plant. All I managed to salvage was a few jack be littles and one of the white lumina pumpkins. I was heart broken. Best of luck to you!:biggrinkin:


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

We did one year and it took over one corner of the yard and along the fence. It was a huge plant.
Dave


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

Well my big one finally broke through, I'm a little worried. It seems like it should be further along. But a couple are great looking!


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok so I learned a lot. I call it a success in terms of education but an abysmal failure in terms of crop yield. I had 2 pumpkins and both rotted. THere was a white moss on the vine that wiped it out. Oh well. next year!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I tried growing them the last few years and failed horribly. This year, some sprouted out of my compost pile and I let them go. I ended up with 3 pumpkins total. 1 about the size of a basketball that did well. The other two got the same vine rot as Hsnopi. I had them on the porch the end of September but they got soft so the chickens got to eat them. Still 1 pumpkin as a success this year without doing anything haha.


----------

